
Ask HN: Best places to promote startup for virtually nothing? - novorool
I lended here on HN, because I&#x27;ve been looking for best places to promote startup for free. Aside from HN I have found platforms such as Product Hunt, Betalist and Erli Bird. Do you know any other similar tools?
======
graystevens
Try Awesome Places to Post Your Startup -
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

~~~
novorool
Great list, thanks a lot.

------
siquick
Read this: TRACTION: How Any Startup Can Achieve Explosive Customer Growth

[http://tractionbook.com/](http://tractionbook.com/)

~~~
tucaz
Good book.

No deep insights or actionable for everyone, but a good source of information
about things you didn't know you didn't know.

------
bsvalley
Angel.co, Crunchbase.com, Social Media (instagram)

